# 13 CD set of lord of the rings series.



## proartist (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello, I came across a set of 13 CDs and I would like to find out the value


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Mar 2, 2004)

I've seen it retail for about $200 Australian.


----------

